# Stocking a new 45g tank



## LisaAS36 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a FW 45g tank that I have set up because my kids have shown an interest in fish aquariums. It is in the early stages of cycling - I had no established tank to help - so I really am starting from step 1.

I have some experience in keeping aquariums as 10-12 years ago I had several, from FW, SW and brackish. I had thought I wanted to do a dwarf chiclid tank, but in the back of my mind I know I don't have the time to maintain the water as I've read I need to do to keep such fish healthy.

Can someone suggest a "theoretical" stocking environment that might work for my 45g tank. The kids like color - I like easy care and maintenance.

Here's what I've got:
45g
sand substrate
large biowheel filter ( don't remember the model - but has 2 wheels)
a few silk plants
2 Greek column decorations (bought at Petsmart) one rather large - one small
as of now - not many nooks and crannies hiding places - but considering getting some holey rock if I can find some at my local fish store.

I know it's an open ended question - but I really don't know what to start with. 

Thanks-
Lisa


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

you could get some tanginikans like N. Brichardi. They are fairly hardy and less water change needy than riverine fish. I got two buckets of "river rock" at Pike for $20. Enough to fill a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Also make the kids do the aquarium maintenance.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

If the kids like color, maybe a school of Glofish Danios. (supposedly these are not dyed, they are just dna modified, so it doesn't hurt them.) They come in three fluorescent colors and would probably make for a nice active tank. 

Then perhaps some sort of bigger fish (2 or 3 of these maybe?) for a centerpiece. Even though I'm not typically a fan of mollies, there are some Lyretail mollies that really are pretty. All males of course, to keep from getting fry. They have them in bright orange, yellow, black, or dalmatian. Or a pair of dwarf cichlids (Kribensis, or Rams).

Cories would love the sand.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well I guess I could say the skies the limit.

If you want colorfull typically cichlids wouldn't be your first choice, I love my tanganyikan tank but it's far from colorfull (short of the leleupi). I would suggest a nice community tank, until recently I was quite annoyed with mine but when I moved it the appeal went up. You could probably get a couple angels which are great fish along with a couple schools of small tetras or something similar then some cories for the bottom and maybe a bristlenose pleco or two. Your options for what you've said your looking for are rather open so I'd suggest spending some time in some fish stores and just finding a few that you enjoy. I'm sure you allready know this but try stay away from chain stores as their selections aren't always the best and your going to get hit and miss help.

I found this site good for planning my first tank

http://www.fishlore.com/TropicalFishProfiles.htm

Theres alot they don't have but it gives you a good idea.

btw what dimensions is your 45?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm always a big fan of platies for any tank. They're very colorful and pretty entertaining as they're constantly active. Keeping them at a ration of 1 male to 3 females seems to work well to ensure everyone gets along.

You could also get a school of harlequin rasboras or lemon tetras. Both are quite hardy and colorful.

For bottom dwellers you could get some corydoras catfish. They are very playful and many people are greatly entertained by them, and with the sand substrate, they should be quite happy.

A single female betta would probably work well, too. I've noticed they are much more predictable than the males in terms of compatability and their coloration is nearly as beautiful as the males.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

You can't get more colour then guppies. but they are livebearers so you may have many babies soon.

You could get schools of tetras at least 5 of one species but you could have like 4 species. Corys can be colourful and create lots of action. If you get tetras like neons dont get angelfish of the angels might have a snack.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

how about somthing like 3 angelfish, 2 schools of like 8 small fish such as tetras or rasboras, a trio or 2 of live bearers (gupps, platies, sowrdtails, mollies) and you could do 2 kribenses or 2 rams depending on your water- harder water would be good for kribs softer fo rams. a school of cories would be cool too.


----------



## LisaAS36 (Oct 12, 2007)

Betta1 said:


> btw what dimensions is your 45?


36 x 12 (inches) 24 inches tall

Thanks for everyones help. You've given some great ideas on where to start looking. 

I really live the idea of having the kribs as my main fish and then have some schooling fish in there with them.

I've been visiting fish stores for the last month or so, but now I have some specific fish to look for while doing more visits.

Thanks agina eveyone


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

My Albino kribs tend to stay on the bottom of the tank, take that into consideration when planning your tank. Another thing to keep in mind is that your plan and whats available rarely match up. One fish I kinda whish I had got were hatchet fish, they look like leaves that float at the top of the water. I've only found them once and it was well after my community tank was stocked.

In my tanks the upper swimmers are guppies, neon rainbows (pure rainbow tanks rule, esp when planted) and I guess my angels spend alot of time at the top cause they're so big they take up at least two zones lol. Mid swimmers would be most of my african tank, cherry barbs and neons.

If you've got a good LFS you can always bring fish in to them and hopefully get a bit of store credit, my favorite LFS would give me 50 percent of their selling price as store credit. So your not always stuck with your initial selection, plus fish do die and are then replaced. (btw chain stores to my knowledge do not take customer fish)


----------

